

Does anyone have the same problem as me regarding ATT customer service? - wanghq

Few months ago, I talked to one ATT customer representative on the phone to unlock my previous iPhone 3gs. After chatting ~50min, they told me I need to provide my original receipt. I bought the iPhone from att 4 years ago and lost the receipt unfortunately. So I can&#x27;t unlock my phone. That&#x27;s fine.<p>And few minutes ago, I called ATT to unlock my iPhone 4s. After speaking with a CS representative for 40min, no solution was given and my call was dropped, suddenly. Nobody called me back. I tried to call the service number and find the lady I was speaking to and there is no way...<p>What a s*t company and service!
======
hatty
I just switched to At&t today, so I can't comment on history of service. I
would recommend using their automated system so that you don't have to call
back and waste your time.

[https://www.att.com/deviceunlock/client/en_US/](https://www.att.com/deviceunlock/client/en_US/)

Secondly, if that doesn't work, your 50 minutes of time is definitely worth
more than $5-10. There are a lot of alternative ways to unlock your phone that
you might consider. I'm not going to post any links, but I know for a fact
many exist.

Good luck to you, and I'm sorry about your bad experience. Your mileage
definitely varies while talking on the phone to a huge company.

~~~
wanghq
Thanks. I did submit a request before calling AT&T. Below is what I got. I
just wanted to try some official way to unlock my iPhone. Given that AT&T
provide that service, I think that's the right of a customer.

 _Request number: 391xxxx

Thank you for contacting AT&T Customer Care about unlocking your AT&T Mobile
device. We are unable to process your request through this channel.

To submit a request to unlock your business AT&T Mobile device, please call
Business Customer Care at 800-331-0500.

To submit a request to unlock your prepaid AT&T Mobile device, please call
AT&T Customer Care at 800-901-9878. _

------
majurg
Oh man, AT&T is my worst enemy. I have only dealt with their cell phone
division, but in store and on the phone the customer service is awful. The
manager at an AT&T store lied to my face just to get me out the door, as did a
customer service provider I talked to over the phone.

The nickel and diming they do to their customers is crazy, and its kinda sad
the competition is so similar (at least from what I gather from friends).
Capitalism at its finest, right?

------
wanghq
What makes me feel worse is that I just upgraded to iPhone 5s and will stay
with AT&T for another two years. I might can cancel the service but I know I
don't have too many options to choose. The telecom companies are not like some
e-commerce companies who can claim they're customer centric and do that.

------
rush-tea
Just paid $2-5 on ebay to unlock your iPhone. It will save your headache.

